# ODNR: Deer hunting numbers increase; Solon, Pepper Pike, Metroparks cull again



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS -- The Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife reported a 70 percent increase in the number of deer taken on Monday's first day of the white-tail deer hunting season, a record 33,034.









More...


----------

